# A veces se participa por aumentar posts



## HesterPrynne

¡Buenas!
Espero no sonar desagradecida al escribir esto, porque no hay nada más lejos de la realidad: WR es un herramienta de traducción sin la cual ya no me imagino trabajar, y sus foreros son en general una gente amable y que siempre ayuda mucho.
Lo único que quería comentar es que desde que participo activamente, siempre he tenido la impresión de que hay gente que responde a las preguntas sin aportar nada nuevo, o repitiendo una respuesta, o dando una que es incorrecta o inexacta a sabiendas, simplemente para aumentar su número de posts. Esto me resulta absurdo, ya que lo importante no es cuántos posts se tenga, sino que nuestra participación sea productiva tanto si preguntamos (para así aumentar este cada vez más inmenso y útil diccionario) como si respondemos.
No digo que todas mis respuestas hayan sido siempre correctas, válgame, sólo comento que me parece que hay gente cuyo único empeño es aumentar el número de posts, sea como sea.
Gracias por vuestra atención.
¡Saludos!


----------



## danielfranco

HesterPrynne said:


> ¡Saludos!





D




EDIT - Okay, joking aside, I believe sometimes that is the case. I think it'd be just good manners for people to offer their opinion or answer with the disclaimer of it being a personal perspective rather than a fact if such is the case. For example, although I am a professional interpreter/translator, I still know that I must qualify my opinions as "potentially erroneous", and have done so about five thousand times already.
But, to address the point of the thread directly, I believe that, more than trying to inflate their post count, many people participate here in the forums "socially", or just to be heard, so that they post and post and post and post and post some more, until they go through their first postiversary in a matter of days. I guess I'm saying that there's no way of knowing for sure what mania affects those "roadrunners", for sure.

D


----------



## Cecilio

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, Hester. En anteriores ocasiones he expresado inquietudes parecidas a las tuyas, aunque centradas en los foros de español-inglés, donde creo que el problema es mayor.

Detectar estas actitudes no es fácil en un foro tan enorme como WordReference, pero hay cosas que llaman la atención. He visto algunos foreros que en pocos meses han alcanzado cifras de más de 3.000 ó 4.000 aportaciones. En mi modesta opinión, eso es una barbaridad.


----------



## HesterPrynne

Así lo creo yo también, Cecilio. Aunque es cierto lo que dice danielfranco de que muchas veces se hace simplemente por socializar, creo que en cierto modo "entorpece" el ritmo de los foros. Esto no significa que la gente se tenga que callar si no están seguros de que su respuesta es la correcta, pero estaría bien -como también dice danielfranco- que avisaran cuando simplemente estén dando su opinión, e intentasen no repetir de nuevo lo que ya se ha dicho (cosa que también sucede repetidas veces).
No sé, ¿quizá habría que suprimir lo del número de posts, o que simplemente sea visible en el perfil de cada forero, en lugar de mostrarse en cada post que escribe?


----------



## Cecilio

Yo creo que los datos que aparecen en cada post (procedencia, lenguas que habla como nativo, número de posts, etc.) son útiles, ayudan a calibrar la aportación que se está leyendo y a ponerla en contexto. Además, es normal que un forero que lleve muchos años en WR tenga un número elevado de 'posts'.


----------



## HesterPrynne

Sí, la mayor parte de los datos son útiles, pero el del número de posts no me lo resulta tanto, porque, como te digo, el que alguien tenga miles de posts no me garantiza que me vaya a ayudar más que alguien que tenga 200, por ejemplo, y de hecho en ocasiones (no siempre, claro) es todo lo contrario. Los de la procedencia y lenguas que habla me parecen más útiles, sí.


----------



## Cecilio

El número de posts y la 'join date' te permiten al menos saber si un forero está más o menos experimentado en el funcionamiento de WR, y eso puede ser útil. Cuando empecé en WR, hace más de dos años, me resultó muy útil seguir los consejos e indicaciones de los más veteranos. Eso es algo lógico. Pero estoy de acuerdo contigo en que, en lo referente al contenido de las aportaciones, un mayor número de posts no garantiza una mayor 'calidad' de los mismos.


----------



## danielfranco

Claro. Yo he recibido respuestas muy acertadas y eruditas de parte de foreros que parecieran haberse registrado tan solo para contestar esa pregunta (o sea, con una sola respuesta en su contador).
Y también hay cachetones por ahí con más de 5 000 aportes y que están aquí desde hace muchos meses, y que aún así siguen todos despistados como si fueran nuevos, y-
Ah, carambas, ese soy yo...

Bueno, pero creo que ya antes han comentado que deberían quitar el contador de respuestas, pero ya no me acuerdo qué contestación dio el equipo de administración. Creo que dijeron que no.

Qué se le va a hacer...

D


----------



## Cristina.

HesterPrynne said:


> Aunque es cierto lo que dice danielfranco de que muchas veces se hace simplemente por socia*BI*lizar
> Pues sí, pero eso ocurre en mayor o menor medida en todos los foros de Internet. Si no quieres sociabilizar puedes elegir no contestar PM, el thanks... not thanks y no felicitar a nadie (por cierto, que no entiendo muy bien a la gente que se apunta al thanks,... but no thanks y luego se dedica a felicitar a todo el mundo)
> 
> Esto no significa que la gente se tenga que callar si no están seguros de que su respuesta es la correcta, pero estaría bien -como también dice danielfranco- que avisaran cuando simplemente estén dando su opinión, e intentasen no repetir de nuevo lo que ya se ha dicho (cosa que también sucede repetidas veces).
> A veces se repite sin querer y, otras veces, porque al tratar de un mismo tema es inevitable.
> No sé, ¿quizá habría que suprimir lo del número de posts, o que simplemente sea visible en el perfil de cada forero, en lugar de mostrarse en cada post que escribe?
> Lo de eliminar el número de posts no solucionaría nada. Además, en todos los forums de Internet tienen contador de posts ; es, además de un dato útil para los forer@s, una forma de controlar por parte de los mods la frecuencia de posteo de cada forer@.
> Y lo de mostrar el número de posts en el perfil de usuario me parece que no arreglaría nada, ya que cada forer@ lo podría ver igualmente.


Allá cada un@, yo creo que es cansado hacer 1000 posts para que te feliciten, y aumentar la cuenta simplemente por engrosarla me parece una tontería por parte de quienes lo hacen. La gente que sociabiliza, como dices tú, también pierde mucho tiempo viendo los PM que les mandan los forer@s amig@s.
Y luego también está la gente que contesta muchos posts simplemente con un gracias o un de nada, o simplemente hacen una pequeña corrección ("los correctores del reino"), pero ya se ve menos.


----------



## alexacohen

My two cents:

1- There might be foreros whose only aim in the forums is to increase their post count. But mods are not policemen: they can't check every post in the forums and they cannot possibly know the ultimate intentions of the poster. No one can.

2- Many people who have slow connections answer a post with zero replies, just to find that when their answer is finally posted there are already several answers. Deleting the message would only take up precious time, so the post stays.

3- The "yes, XX forero is right" posts may help a forero who doubts which answer to choose.

4- The foreros who posted in the "thanks, but no thanks" list don't want any congrat themselves, but that does not mean that they can't congratulate their friends.

5- What's wrong with saying "thank you"?


----------



## Moritzchen

Hay chicos de primaria e intérpretes de las Naciones Unidas que usan estos foros. Gente que quiere aprender y gente que quiere ayudar. Amas de casa aburridas que quieren leer Selecciones en el original y adolescentes de hormonas efervescentes que quieren hablar con alguna gringuita en la playa. Vamos, por qué podemos pensar que en este foro sólo pueden participar aquellos que comparten cierta idiosincracia, educación o caudal de conocimiento? Es para todos siempre y cuando observemos ciertas reglas.


----------



## Jaén

Mi opinión:

Todo post tiene un triangulito rojo en el ángulo superior derecho. Y ya que es imposbile limitar la participación de los foreros, si en los hilos  que tú abres hay algún participante que da alguna respuesta irrelevante o que está "sólo socializando", puedes accionar tal triangulito y darle al mod tu motivo. Así mantendrás tus hilos "clean and tidy" y evitarás que el "escalador social" aumente su cuenta y le frustarás que alguien le abra un hilo de "postiversario" sin merecerlo. Si es que alguien que lea sus opiniones irrelevantes lo toma en serio para tanto, por supuesto! 

Sé que no es tu intención cohibir ni delatar a nadie, pero es sólo una idea  

Saludos!


EDIT - *"Nota: Me alegra que no haya que presentar un examen de conocimientos para ser admitido en el foro, probablemente lo habría reprobado."* <- Tampi: Como traductores, nos pagan por lo que sabemos, porque si nos fueran a pagar por lo que no sabemos...


----------



## Tampiqueña

El propósito de una tormenta de ideas es poder elegir el término que cuadre mejor con el contexto de la consulta. Así que en lo personal la motivación que tengan los compañeros al responder no la encuentro relevante, no deja de ser una oferta de ayuda. Así que si buscan incrementar su número de posts ¡Adelante!

También encuentro útiles las respuestas de "Estoy de acuerdo con...." especialmente si la corroboración parte de una persona cuya opinión valoro. Y si proviene de alguien que no conozco igual me ayuda a tomar una decisión final.

Y el dar las gracias me parece una encantadora muestra de buena educación.

Claro que sólo es mi opinión.

Nota: Me alegra que no haya que presentar un examen de conocimientos para ser admitido en el foro, probablemente lo habría reprobado.


----------



## romarsan

Vaaaaaaale, si miro mi perfil me siento muy culpable, he enviado muchos posts en muy poco tiempo. No me he parado a analizar el por qué, sencillamente encuentro que el foro es un lugar muy interesante para mejorar mi nivel y, además, si hay algo que entiendo, o que creo que entiendo y pienso que le puede servir a otro en un momento determinado, me encanta ayudar o, al menos, intentar hacerlo.
Yo funciono al contrario, el número de posts lo miro en última instancia y, la mayoría de las veces ni lo miro. Sí presto atención a si la persona que ofrece su colaboración es nativa de la lengua en la que está opinando, aunque, esto tampoco es garantía de nada en algunos casos.
Considero que, si se entra al foro con regularidad, terminas sabiendo a quien tienes que recurrir y para qué, en el caso de que no recibas la información que esperas y que, finalmente, como siempre en la vida, es el propio criterio el que conduce a las decisiones más acertadas.
En cuanto a los comentarios de "estoy de acuerdo con.." o a mi me gusta más esta otra opción" pues, como dice Tampiqueña, hay foreros en cuyo criterio confias y se agradece que den su opinión en cualquier caso. 
Confio en las aportaciones de los foreros que cuando "meten la pata" no borran ni rectifican su post, o sí lo hacen, deja constancia de ello en el "reason for editing", en concreto, en los que no fingen ser lo que no son.
No me molesta ninguna de las actitudes que se han comentado, sencillamente les presto mayor o menor atención, cada uno tiene una personalidad y colabora desde su forma de ver y entender la vida. 
Saludos


----------



## Trisia

Cecilio said:


> He visto algunos foreros que en pocos meses han alcanzado cifras de más de 3.000 ó 4.000 aportaciones. En mi modesta opinión, eso es una barbaridad.



Aren't we supposed to give people the benefit of the doubt? Right now, I can think of one person who posted over 6K in six months and over 95% of those answers are pure gold (the rest are real gems ). There are many other members who are simply very prolific, and I'm grateful it is so (and there are others who rarely post, though I wish they'd do it more often).

I completely agree with Alexacohen, on all the points she raised. I like saying congratulations to people who mean something to me, and if it's OK with them for me to do that in public, then I'm all right with it too (and don't worry people, congrats posts don't count ). I don't think people who fail to contribute to the forum in any positive way get postiversary threads very often anyway.

I love it when people join in and say they believe this post or the other to be correct (or not). After all, when there are only a few answers, and they differ , it helps the OP to know what the other members think. And I like receiving a "thank you" message when I happen to stumble across the correct answer (and you know what? Sometimes I refrained from saying "you're welcome" for fear I would artificially raise the number of my posts). And I also like thanking those who helped me. It's the polite way, isn't it?



romarsan said:


> Vaaaaaaale, si miro mi perfil me siento muy culpable, he enviado muchos posts en muy poco tiempo.



Ooops. Me too. 
Remember... benefit of the doubt 


Best wishes,
Trisia

EDIT: I was wrong to say benefit of the doubt. How about innocent until proven guilty. Or, better yet, why do we even talk about this? We each have our own reasons to be here. Why would I or anyone else bother to try and find and discuss them...


----------



## Cecilio

Trisia said:


> Aren't we supposed to give people the benefit of the doubt? Right now, I can think of one person who posted over 6K in six months and over 95% of those answers are pure gold (the rest are real gems ). There are many other members who are simply very prolific, and I'm grateful it is so (and there are others who rarely post, though I wish they'd do it more often).



Of course, we must give these foreros the benefit of the doubt. In fact, I agree with most of the ideas expressed so far in this thread. But on the other hand, I still think that there are foreros out there trying to score as many posts as possible, for various personal reasons. This is obviously a natural phenomenon if we bear in mind that WR is such a large community. And I think threads like this one, where such issues are discussed, are more than welcome. It's not about chasing, prohibiting or organizing witch hunts. It's about discussing real issues. Why not?


----------



## Fernita

Creo que el motivo por el cual alguien participa asiduamente y por ende, aumenta su número de posts, es absolutamente personal. No es un asunto que me quite el sueño, siempre y cuando se tomen el simple trabajo de leer todo el hilo y no repetir lo ya dicho varias veces. Sí me parece bien que agreguen "Estoy de acuedo con X", ya que a veces es muy necesario a la hora de elegir una respuesta.

¿Quién puede pensar que alguien aporta ideas erróneas o inexactas a sabiendas? Esta aseveración sí me parece una falta de respeto a la buena voluntad de las personas y al espíritu del foro. Si alguien lo cree cierto, no tiene más que hacer clic en el triangulito ya mencionado y reportarlo. Creo que borrarlo o no, es una decisión exclusiva de los moderadores. 

Por otro lado, cito aquí una de las normas:

Be polite. The use of "hello", “hi” and "thank you" is always welcome.
Cabe aclarar que ésto no aumenta el número de aportes, si es que tanto les preocupa. Pero sí admito que hace del foro lo que es: un espacio de gente adulta (no importa la edad) que se supone que ha sido educada y conoce las buenas maneras y cuyo fin es buscar respuestas a sus preguntas o intentar ayudar a quien lo solicite, siempre dentro del marco de las normas. Y gracias a este riquísimo intercambio, se crea una sólida base de datos que complementa las definiciones de los diccionarios.

Todos cometemos errores y una corrección no debería ofender a nadie. De hecho, hay muchos foreros que lo solicitan expresamente en su firma al pie de su mensaje (y me incluyo). 

En cuanto al número de aportes, no creo que exista un criterio para afirmar que quienes tienen muchos o pocos, sean más o menos idóneos.

Tampoco me preocupa que alguien tenga un gran número de aportes en poco tiempo. Y mucho menos pensaría que lo hacen para ser felicitados. ¿Cuál es el problema? Los aportes, como bien dice la palabra, son aportes y por lo tanto que sean bienvenidos. Un error propio o de otra persona, puede llevar, en algunas ocasiones, a encontrar una respuesta acertada. Otra vez, creo que perdemos de vista el sentido del foro haciendo hincapié en estas cuestiones. Tampoco perdería tiempo calculando la fecha en que se ha registrado para saber, al día de hoy, si ha hecho muchos _posts_ en ese lapso. 

Por otro lado, ahora veo que tengo unos cuantos _posts_ en poco tiempo.  Razones puramente personales.

Para concluir, quiero decir que estoy de acuerdo con Romarsan, Alexacohen, Moritzchen, Jaén, Tampiqueña y Trisia. Sus comentarios han sido muy acertados y precisos. 

Que tengan todos un muy buen día.

PD: Tampiqueña ¿Van a tomar examen para ingresar? Entonces que tomen examen no sólo de conocimiento sino de conciencia y educación. Hay que educar al soberano.


----------



## lulilanzi

Hola, he estado leyendo este "debate" (muy interesante por cierto) y me queda una duda. ¿Cuál sería el beneficio de escribir preguntas o respuestas sólo para aumentar el propio número de posts? Qué sentido tiene?


----------



## K-Milla

Hola a todos 

Bueno, considerando que soy una de esas personas que escribe y escribe sin realmente pensar en lo que se dice, _*pido una disculpa muy grande a todos*_.

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con lo dicho por varios foreros. La situación en la que se encuentra uno al hacer una pregunta suele volverse estresante si no tienes "_confirmaciones_" de tus "_*amigos*_" en los que confias plenamente, puesto que es algo importante al elegir una opción correcta.

Los datos me parecen muy buenos, como varios han mencionado, me sirven para saber si una persona "*tendrá razón*" en su respuesta, ya sea por ser alguien nativo o simplemente por ser veterano

Saludos

K

PS. Muy buena discusión


----------



## Cristina.

No me refería a thank you, you're welcome y alguna corrección de vez en cuando, sino a gente que lo hace muy a menudo o que responde a los forer@s de uno en uno, con 2 o más post seguidos sin usar "edit" (esto sí que lo hace mucha gente), y luego los mods have to "merge posts".
Y lo de I agree with Mr So-and-so me parece muy bien, es mojarse.
También me parece que hay gente que hace "chistes" no para aumentar el número de posts, sino para hacerse el gracioso o charlar, aunque también los habrá que lo hacen por aumentar el número de posts.
Y ya lo que sí que es para aumentar el número de post es cuando alguien dice no me suena (sin añadir nada más, aclaro), en mi país no se dice así (sin añadir nada más, of course) o el título del thread se parece a tal palabra y punto. Bueno, hay casos y casos, una cosa es hacerlo alguna vez y otra hacerlo continuadamente. Si tod@s cada vez que no sabemos contestar a un hilo dijéramos que no lo sabemos o que no nos suena, aumentaríamos rápidamente el número de posts.


----------



## Vampiro

> Hola, he estado leyendo este "debate" (muy interesante por cierto) y me queda una duda. ¿Cuál sería el beneficio de escribir preguntas o respuestas sólo para aumentar el propio número de posts? Qué sentido tiene?


 
Ninguno.
Que yo sepa no hay un premio para el posteador del año o cosa que se le parezca; aunque no sería mala idea que se premie a algunas personas por la calidad y calidez de sus intervenciones.
Mi aporte no es mucho, solo decir que, concordando con mis amigos de siempre, un “gracias” no sólo es bienvenido, sino regla básica de buena educación.
A mi no me molesta que no me den las gracias, sucede muy a menudo, aunque uno se pasee por Internet buscando la información solicitada, lo consulte con colegas, o le dedique minutos preciosos robados a otras actividades; pero la satisfacción personal que me provoca el que alguien de vez en cuando diga “Tu aporte me ha sido de gran ayuda”, supera con creces la falta de gratitud.
También opino que el famoso “Yo creo que XX tiene razón” es muchas veces la gotita que faltaba para que alguien tome una decisión, por lo tanto también esos posteos son grandes aportes.
En lo personal, y lo he dicho varias veces, no me gustan esos posteos de gente que parece dormir con el DRAE en lugar de almohada, pero no desconozco por ello la validez que tienen sus intervenciones.
Y si hay foreros que cual maniáticos se pasan el día posteando sin sentido para batir el récord de forero más rápido del oeste… cosa que dudo… ¿qué importa?, son mayoría los que hacen de este un gran foro con aportes de real valía.
Todos tenemos conocimientos de algún tipo en alguna área específica, y todos tenemos algún bagaje de cultura general que puede servirle a alguien. Si tenemos esta herramienta para compartirlo, ¿qué sentido tendría limitarle el vuelo?
Las motivaciones de las personas para participar creo que no deberían ni siquiera cuestionarse, son gratuitas y desinteresadas después de todo, aunque ya quedó muy claro en otros hilos que esto es un negocio.
Yo rara vez pido ayuda en el foro, pero suelo involucrarme mucho cuando un tema me parece de interés, ¿eso me convierte en forero "sociabilizador" y le quita validez a mi opinión? Algunos de mis posteos han sido borrados y algunos de los hilos han sido cerrados (cosa que en su momento conversé vía PM con los moderadores involucrados, siempre con mucha altura de miras) pero si mis aportes han servido a algún forero me alegra, y si no han servido de nada también me alegra, porque seguramente de mi error también alguien pudo sacar alguna conclusión.
En fin, me parece que este debate no tiene mucho sentido, así como no tiene sentido suponer que alguien pueda ponerse a postear para engrosar una cuenta que por lo visto no le interesa a nadie.
Saludos.
.


----------



## Cristina.

Bueno, también hay gente que duerme con el DPD,  pero, al fin y al cabo, son herramientas útiles para solventar muchas dudas o en qué apoyarse para sostener una afirmación. A veces, con una definición del DRAE o con un artículo del DPD es suficiente para solventar una duda, no es necesario añadir nada más.
Y yo creo que casi tod@s lo primero que miramos es el DRAE y luego el DPD (el orden no importa).
Yo creo que la gente que quiere engrosar la cuenta de posts lo hace para ser cuanto antes felicitados (entre otras razones), o porque piensan que con muchos posts tendrán más reconocimiento por parte de la gente (aparte de que cuantos más post tengas, más contacto tendrás con la gente, es una suposición) o porque piensan que así podrán acceder más fácilmente al puesto de mod (me he dado cuenta de que hay mucha gente que suspira por ello). Son todo elucubraciones mías, aparte de que a fuer de ser sincera, nunca me había puesto a pensar en ello, no es un tema que me preocupe para nada.


----------



## Jaén

Vampiro said:


> En fin, me parece que este debate no tiene mucho sentido, así como no tiene sentido suponer que alguien pueda ponerse a postear para engrosar una cuenta que por lo visto no le interesa a nadie.
> Saludos.
> .



100% de acuerdo (con todo lo dicho, que no quise dejar entero aquí).




Cristina. said:


> *Bueno, también hay gente que duerme con el DPD,  pero, al fin y al cabo, son herramientas útiles para solventar muchas dudas o en qué apoyarse para sostener una afirmación. A veces, con una definición del DRAE o con un artículo del DPD es suficiente para solventar una duda, no es necesario añadir nada más.
> Y yo creo que casi tod@s lo primero que miramos es el DRAE y luego el DPD (el orden no importa).*
> Yo creo que la gente que quiere engrosar la cuenta de posts lo hace para ser cuanto antes felicitados (entre otras razones), o porque piensan que con muchos posts tendrán más reconocimiento por parte de la gente (aparte de que cuantos más post tengas, más contacto tendrás con la gente, es una suposición) o porque piensan que así podrán acceder más fácilmente al puesto de mod (me he dado cuenta de que hay mucha gente que suspira por ello). Son todo elucubraciones mías, *aparte de que a fuer de ser sincera, nunca me había puesto a pensar en ello, no es un tema que me preocupe para nada.*



Sólo haciendo notar que esto es perfectamente válido sólo para dudas en español exlusivamente, pues cuando la duda es entre inglés y español, ahí sí es más apremiante abrir una consulta.

- - - - - - - - -  - - - - - - - - -  - - - - - - - - - 
Y tampoco me pongo a pensar en eso.

Al final, no sé por qué estoy escribiendo aquí. Sociabilizando, tal vez  (es broma!)


----------



## Cecilio

Estoy de acuerdo con Jaén: en teoría, hay muchos motivos por los que a algún forero le podría apetecer sumar aportaciones. Ya se sabe: somos humanos. En estas cuestiones conviene no mezclar las cosas. Por una parte están las normas, generalmente aceptadas y raramente puestas en duda, y por otra pàrte está lo que podríamos denominar "etiqueta" o simplemente "sentido común": comportamientos que dependen del libre albedrío y que no pueden reglarse medainte normas sino mediante la apelación al sentido común. De eso estamos hablando aquí, creo. Evidentemente, cada forero hará lo que creerá conveniente guiándose por su manera particular de ver el mundo, y contra ese principio básico de libertad de expresión no hay nada que objetar. Pero sí que se puede opinar, debatir, que es lo que hacemos aquí.

La idea de que haya foreros con ansias de aumentar su cifra de posts, idea que ha dado pie a este interesante hilo, viene asociada a la idea de que haya foreros que, al menos en algún mometno, se dedican a escribir posts a diestro y siniestro sin un criterio claro, o por motivaciones personales insondables. Las normas del foro, así como instrumentos auxiliares como son los (no demasiado) famosos triangulitos rojos sirven para atajar posibles desvaríos, lo cual es bastante garantía. Pero las sutilezas del espírituy, y de los mecanismos sociales, nos llevan a situaciones complejas, difíciles de valorar. Por ejemplo esta:

...


----------



## rocamadour

lulilanzi said:


> Hola, he estado leyendo este "debate" (muy interesante por cierto) y me queda una duda. ¿Cuál sería el beneficio de escribir preguntas o respuestas sólo para aumentar el propio número de posts? Qué sentido tiene?


 
Es lo mismo que me iba preguntando yo, pero no me atrevía a preguntarlo "públicamente" para non aumentar mis posts...


----------



## danielfranco

Bueno, al principio yo lo hice por avanzar de "junior member" a "member" a "senior member". Así pude hacer enlaces a otros URL's. En mi inocencia, pensaba que si ponía suficientes posteos a lo mejor pronto me cambiaban el título a "Líder máximo de todos los foros".  Pero nunca sucedió. [sniff, sniff, sob]  D


----------



## K-Milla

Para mi, eso de tener mil post en realidad no afecta ni perjudica y mucho menos beneficia para definir como _interesante_ a un post. 

En lo que a mi respecta, es solo una forma de hacerte notar dentro de la comunidad, es decir, es bien sabido que muchos "jovenes" ya tienen una madurez en mensajes gracias a su debilidad por subir de nivel como bien mencionó danielfranco, pero en realidad, no demuestra una educación y mucho menos sabiduría que muchas veces es lo que estamos buscando al hacer una pregunta.

Yo creo que lo interesante/importante es que todos aportemos algo, que siempre exista una duda y una solución a ella.


----------



## alexacohen

rocamadour said:


> Originally Posted by *lulilanzi*
> Hola, he estado leyendo este "debate" (muy interesante por cierto) y me queda una duda. ¿Cuál sería el beneficio de escribir preguntas o respuestas sólo para aumentar el propio número de posts? Qué sentido tiene?
> 
> 
> 
> Es lo mismo que me iba preguntando yo, pero no me atrevía a preguntarlo "públicamente" para non aumentar mis posts...
Click to expand...

La verdad, ya somos tres.
No tiene ningún sentido. Escribir 17,657 posts y medio en dos semanas no garantiza que alguien vaya a abrirte un congrat, ni te garantiza el respeto de ningún forero, ni vas a ser mod por eso.

No tengo ni la menor idea de lo que pasa en el foro de italiano, porque mi italiano sólo llega hasta "porca miseria", y nunca me he pasado por allí. Por lo tanto, no opino.
Pero las razones que cada persona tiene para hacer lo que hace sólo las conoce esa persona, y nadie más. Las artes adivinatorias no tienen cabida en un foro lingüístico.
Si un post es irrelevante, absurdo, off-topic o chat se le da al triangulito rojo y se reporta. 
¿A qué elucubrar sobre las intenciones de nadie? ¿A quién le importan? Yo no miro el número de posts de mis compañeros foreros, ni si han abierto o no muchos hilos. Por no mirar, no miro ni los perfiles: lo único que me importa es si sus respuestas son interesantes o no.


----------



## Jaén

danielfranco said:


> Bueno, al principio yo lo hice por avanzar de "junior member" a "member" a "senior member". Así pude hacer enlaces a otros URL's. En mi inocencia, pensaba que si ponía suficientes posteos a lo mejor pronto me cambiaban el título a "Líder máximo de todos los foros".  Pero nunca sucedió. [sniff, sniff, sob]  D



Pues yo ni eso, pues hasta entender cómo "fonunciaba" la cosa, ya había pasado de los 100  

Y alguien comentó por ahí a veces la gente escribe sólo por hacerse el gracioso. En este caso, yo me cuento, pero es que a veces el tema (o las respuestas) se lo merecen y es imposible perderse la oportunidad!! No creen?

Claro que por esto, los colegas Moderators nos odian!


----------



## Tampiqueña

alexacohen said:


> La verdad, ya somos tres.
> 
> Por no mirar, no miro ni los perfiles: lo único que me importa es si sus respuestas son interesantes o no.


 
Ya somos cuatro.... Y como no puedo expresarlo mejor, sólo me resta decir:

"Estoy de acuerdo con Alexa"  (Y ya puestos en este camino, también estoy de acuerdo con Jaén, Moritz, Romarsan, Fernita, Vampiro, Trisia, K-Milla, Rocamadour....).

Nota: Y con éste suman 2,334


----------



## RIU

alexacohen said:


> Por no mirar, no miro ni los *perfiles*: lo único que me importa es si sus respuestas son interesantes o no.


 
¡Ah! ¡Aquí discrepo, querida Alexa! 

En general, de acuerdo con la mayoria de lo aquí expresado, es decir: lo que se recuerda de cada cual es la calidad de las respuestas, indiferentemente del número de ellas. Ahora bien, el perfil público es un complemento importante, a mi entender, de la valoración general del forero. Que decide comunicarnos, como lo hace, como se define, de donde dice que es... ¿Morbo? En absoluto, pura lógica en definitiva, me atreveria a decir. Fijaos un poco en estos detalles y vereis como, poco a poco, todo encaja. Apasionante de verdad.


----------



## Cristina.

I absolutely agree.


----------



## cirrus

I wonder if there's anyway we could get a count of how many threads people have read as well as how many posts they've made? If I'm talking with someone I need to know they can listen.

Whether or not we check people's profiles is an interesting question. I feel the beginnings of irritation if I see something along the lines of location: my cat's wardrobe, native of: lampshade because it suggests to me that perhaps they aren't interested in whether or not others learn.


----------



## Vampiro

Hola, este post es sólo para completar mis 642 y acercarme un poco más a los 1000... en una de esas alguien me felicita.
Pero además para decir que coincido con Alexa, en cuanto a que rara vez miro los perfiles de las personas.  Si alguna vez lo he hecho ha sido para saber si hablo con un hombre o una mujer (no me gusta usar la arroba para generalizar), o porque algún detalle me llamó la atención, como un avatar simpático, por ejemplo.  Pero en estricto rigor no me fijo nunca en el perfil, sólo en las respuestas; y así he aprendido a valorar algunos aportes por sobre otros, por lo que las personas dicen, y no por los datos que ponen en su perfil… datos que no hay como comprobar, por lo demás.
Saludos.


----------



## romarsan

Hola de nuevo,
Yo sí miro los perfiles, pero solo cuando repetidas intervenciones de alguien o, como dice Vampiro, un avatar o un comentario de especial interés me incitan a ello, pero, parace que todos coincidimos en que debe de haber información en los perfiles, discrepamos en qué tipo de información. Cada cual decide el momento en que busca más información de otro forero a través del perfil o si no le interesa en absoluto esa información.
En cuánto al tema principal del hilo que ha desatado este "brainstorming" es si, entre esa información debe figurar o no el número de posts que tiene cada forero, así que, para no continuar off-topic, comentaré que no me había planteado el tema (igual no tengo tiempo al escribir tantos posts ), que si mayoritariamente y por parte del equipo de WR se considera que sí, genial y si se considera que no genial también. 
Ahora, pensar que alguien se puede pasar horas buscando datos en internet, en diccionarios e interviniendo en hilos para que suba el marcador, es una idea que, jamás se me hubiera ocurrido y que, a pesar de lo extenso del hilo sobre el tema, sigo encontrando increible y, que a alguien pueda molestar que haya gente activa en el foro también me sorprende. De la oferta se toma lo que se considera bueno y se deja lo que no sirve. Aceptar la colaboración o no es un acto tan libre como participar en un hilo o no hacerlo.
Saludos


----------



## RIU

Romarsan: que alguien se curre la respuesta tiene su mérito, y por amor al arte aun más, a mi entender. HesterPrynne se refería a quien responde sin aportar nada nuevo, ni un triste link. Ahora bien, imaginaos que nos ponen la restricción de que no podemos confirmar respuestas, seguro que se monta la de San Qiuintín. Así, que creo que en todo caso es un mal menor ya que una veces estrá justificado y otras no.


----------



## romarsan

RIU said:


> Romarsan: que alguien se curre la respuesta tiene su mérito, y por amor al arte aun más, a mi entender. HesterPrynne se refería a quien responde sin aportar nada nuevo, ni un triste link. Ahora bien, imaginaos que nos ponen la restricción de que no podemos confirmar respuestas, seguro que se monta la de San Qiuintín. Así, que creo que en todo caso es un mal menor ya que una veces estrá justificado y otras no.


 
Jejeje, si, pero finalmente ha aparecido completo. Estoy de acuerdo en que no todas las respuestas aportan información nueva, pero estoy segura de que todos los que participan intentan ayudar y lo hacen con la mejor intención. Probablemente tienes razón y no lo he interpretado bien, pero quería hacer constar que no creo que lo hagan "a sabiendas y para aumentar posts"
Saludos


----------



## Cecilio

romarsan said:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que no todas las respuestas aportan información nueva, pero estoy segura de que todos los que participan intentan ayudar y lo hacen con la mejor intención.


 
Yo no estoy tan seguro. Yo creo que en WR ocurre un poco como en algunas ONG: la gente se apunta para ayudar a los demás pero en realidad algunas de esas personas lo que necesitan es ayuda para sí mismos (para elevar su autoestima, para no sentirse solos, etc.). Yo llevo bastante tiempo en WR y he visto cosas muy raras. Como en la vida misma. Pero bueno, hay que reconocer que nada ni nadie en este mundo es perfecto, y que WR no puede serlo, aunque es verdad que, *en conjunto, es un foro magnífico*. De verdad lo creo. Hilos como este, según lo veo yo, pueden ayudar a hacerlo un poco mejor.


----------



## cirrus

Cecilio said:


> la gente se apunta para ayudar a los demás pero en realidad algunas de esas personas lo que necesitan es ayuda para sí mismos]


Allí vas al grano - parece que hay gente que gocen más de los aspectos sociales de WR que el puro placer de aprender.  Puede ser que sea una etapa pasajera o su motivo primordial.  Mi experiencia como forero activo de unos tres años señala que a largo plazo los foreros más locuaces muestran una tendencia marcada hacia un brusco punto y final - casi como si fuesen estrellas errantes - o se encuentran baneados.


----------



## Fernita

HesterPrynne said:


> o repitiendo una respuesta, o dando una que es incorrecta o inexacta* a sabiendas*, simplemente para aumentar su número de posts.
> ... cuyo *único empeño es aumentar el número de posts*, sea como sea.


 
Siento disentir contigo RIU pero creo que no hace hincapié meramente en respuestas repetidas o que no aportan nada, sino fundamentalmente, da una opinión acerca del porqué. Parece que sabe por qué la gente actúa de esa manera. 

*¡Qué notable que una persona sepa el motivo por el cual actúan  los demás!*

Con solo leer el título del hilo y lo que he citado, te darás cuenta.

Me parece que si fuera como tú dices, el hilo podría llamarse: "A veces se envían mensajes que no aportan nada" y me habría parecido mucho más adecuado. De todas maneras, ya hemos contestado varios de nosotros que eso tiene una muy simple solución (el triangulito).

Con respecto a los perfiles y *demás temas personales* como "por qué ya no aprendo en otro foro", prefiero no hacer comentarios porque *no es el objetivo de este hilo. *

A veces me parece que algunos foreros hacen uso de un hilo como éste para dar cátedra sobre otros temas. Me parece una barbaridad. 

Para mí, este hilo ya no da para más ya que entiendo que el tema planteado fue tratado. Lo demás, para mí, es _off-topic_.

*Sigo creyendo en la buena voluntad de los *_*foreros*, _como dice Romarsan. Seré ingenua o como quieran llamarlo pero antes de pensar mal de los demás con tanta facilidad, prefiero hacer mi autocrítica. 

Saludos a todos incluso aquellas personas con quienes disiento profundamente. 


Espero haber aumentado mi número de _posts_ "Quien no es parte de la solución es parte del problema"


----------



## Vampiro

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Yo no estoy tan seguro. Yo creo que en WR ocurre un poco como en algunas ONG: la gente se apunta para ayudar a los demás pero en realidad algunas de esas personas lo que necesitan es ayuda para sí mismos (para elevar su autoestima, para no sentirse solos, etc.). Yo llevo bastante tiempo en WR y he visto cosas muy raras. Como en la vida misma. Pero bueno, hay que reconocer que nada ni nadie en este mundo es perfecto, y que WR no puede serlo, aunque es verdad que, *en conjunto, es un foro magnífico*. De verdad lo creo. Hilos como este, según lo veo yo, pueden ayudar a hacerlo un poco mejor.





			
				cirrus said:
			
		

> Allí vas al grano - parece que hay gente que gocen más de los aspectos sociales de WR que el puro placer de aprender. Puede ser que sea una etapa pasajera o su motivo primordial. Mi experiencia como forero activo de unos tres años señala que a largo plazo los foreros más locuaces muestran una tendencia marcada hacia un brusco punto y final - casi como si fuesen estrellas errantes - o se encuentran baneados.


 
Estoy de acuerdo con Cecilio, yo también he visto cosas *muy* raras.
Lo que no me queda claro es eso de los “aspectos sociales” de WR.
¿Cómo puede haber “aspectos sociales” en un foro en el que está prohibido el chat, los comentarios off-topic, las agresiones, los saludos personales, y donde “los foreros mas locuaces” terminan baneados?
Si hay alguna forma de elevar la autoestima en un ambiente así me gustaría saber cuál es.
Yo en lo personal participo porque hay temas que me interesan y otros que conozco bien y en los cuales puedo aportar en algo. Cualquiera sea el caso siempre aprendo algo nuevo.
Y ya estoy un post más cerca de los 1000… vayan preparando las felicitaciones.
Saludos.
.


----------



## Cristina.

cirrus said:


> Mi experiencia como forero activo de unos tres años señala que a largo plazo los foreros más locuaces muestran una tendencia marcada hacia un brusco punto y final - casi como si fuesen estrellas errantes - o se encuentran baneados.


Yo solo llevo un año, y ahora que lo dices sí me encaja perfectamente .



Vampiro said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Cecilio, yo también he visto cosas *muy* raras.
> Lo que no me queda claro es eso de los “aspectos sociales” de WR.
> *¿Cómo puede haber “aspectos sociales” en un foro en el que está prohibido el chat, los comentarios off-topic y donde “los foreros mas locuaces” terminan baneados?*
> Si hay alguna forma de elevar la autoestima en un ambiente así me gustaría saber cuál es..


  Coincido plenamente, aunque no sé si lo dices irónicamente. Pero hay gente que está tan sola que participando en WR encuentra satisfacción más alla del ansia de aprender idiomas (que en muchos casos no la hay).


----------------------------------------------------------------
Alguien dijo que el cumplir 1000 posts no te garantizaba que te abrieran un hilo en congrats page.
C'mon, la gente antes de hacer los primeros 1000 se lo toma con calma o tiene prisa para saber cuántos le "quieren", pero yo me refiero a que hay gente con 2 o 3 postiversary que ya saben que le van a abrir indefectiblemente un congrats thread e incluso quiénes más o menos
(luego hay gente que al cabo de 4 o 5 postiversary se cansan, pero a tod@s les gusta la gloria).

En mi humilde opinión, una de las principales razones para aumentar el número de posts es el ser felicitad@, al menos al principio (ya sabemos que a todo el mundo le gusta la gloria y que al final todo cansa  )
Luego también hay gente, en mi humilde opinión, que se pasa todo el día "enchufado" a WR, y por lógica suman 10 o 15 posts diarios.
Lo de "enchufado" todo el día es un decir, pero incluso la gente que está 4 o 5 horas diarias (y hay mucha gente) realizan 10 o 15 posts diarios (piénsese en una media de 2 o 3 posts a la hora, qué menos).
Con esa media, en 2 o 3 meses ya han llegado a los 1000 posts.
Luego, la gente que llega a X700 o X800 posts tiene prisa por llegar al millar y ser felicitad@ (la "impaciencia"), pero una vez que se llega ya se relaja porque queda mucho.


----------



## cirrus

Vampiro said:


> Lo que no me queda claro es eso de los “aspectos sociales” de WR.


Fuera de la ironía, ¿no has visto nunca un PM ni la gente que surfea la onda del último post?


----------



## alexacohen

Cristina. said:


> Pero hay gente que está tan sola que participando en WR encuentra satisfacción más alla del ansia de aprender idiomas (que en muchos casos no la hay).


No tengo ni la menor idea de por qué la gente participa en WR, aparte de que es el mejor foro de Internet.
Su vida privada, si están solos o no, es su vida privada. No veo por qué tiene que ser el asunto de nadie.


> Alguien dijo que el cumplir 1000 posts no te garantizaba que te abrieran un hilo en congrats page.


Y no lo garantiza.


> C'mon, la gente antes de hacer los primeros 1000 se lo toma con calma o tiene prisa para saber cuántos le "quieren"
> (luego hay gente que al cabo de 4 o 5 postiversary se cansan, pero a tod@s les gusta la gloria).


Eso no es cierto. Habrá algunos que sí, y otros que no. Como en todas partes. No creo que sea correcto generalizar de ese modo.


> Luego también hay gente, en mi humilde opinión, que se pasa todo el día "enchufado" a WR, y por lógica suman 10 o 15 posts diarios.


Si un profesor o traductor retirado decide pasarse cinco o diez horas, las que le dé la real gana, "enchufado" a WR, en lugar de estar en el bar jugando al dominó, es única y exclusivamente asunto suyo.

Totalmente de acuerdo con Fernita. Creo que ha dicho muy claramente absolutamente todo lo que había que decir en el post número 40.


----------



## danielfranco

cirrus said:
			
		

> Fuera de la ironía, ¿no has visto nunca un PM ni la gente que surfea la onda del último post?



Right, like we've done so far here, just socializing in this thread, no?  I just hope that all that running around I and (apparently) many other foreros do here does not impede the functioning of such a great website as this one. Believe it or not, I also come here to learn and ask for help every once in a while and the WRF's haven't let me down yet. I think, then, that this aspect of the forums, the pointless posting that _seems_ to have the only purpose of increasing post count, is not only unavoidable, but also integral to the world-wide cyber-community here.
Bah, odi et amo. Excrucior. 

D


PS - I only connect to the site a few minutes at a time, several times during my workday  , and I noticed the other day that it's very easy to tally-up thirty or more posts, just like that [snap!]. For those connected all day, which I don't doubt there might be (as I might have done once, had I the opportunity), I believe the post count would be in the hundreds _per day.

_'Ora sí, adiosito.
D


----------



## ivanovic77

En cualquier foro de internet con contador de posts habrán trepadores en busca de rango o prestigio. De todos modos, este tipo de usuario no me parece muy frecuente en los foros de WR. Y si encontramos alguno, tenemos el triangulito rojo.



			
				romarsan said:
			
		

> Confio en las aportaciones de los foreros que cuando "meten la pata" no borran ni rectifican su post, o sí lo hacen, deja constancia de ello en el "reason for editing", en concreto, en los que no fingen ser lo que no son.


 
En los foros de WR, editar un mensaje no debería ser visto como una demostración de falsedad o debilidad, sino como un gesto de consideración hacia aquellos que leerán el hilo en el futuro. Cuanto más editado y corregido esté todo, mejor para los que lo lean mañana, ¿no? Sobre todo, me parece primordial que la *primera respuesta* sea lo más correcta posible, ya que es la que puede confundir más al lector. Si ponen razón para editar o no ya me parece menos importante. Más que nada porque la razón se puede falsear. Hay gente que borra insultos diciendo "typo".


----------



## romarsan

Puede que tengas razón Ivanovic en lo de que hay gente que borra insultos poniendo typo en "editing", yo como están borrados, no lo sé.
Cuando dejo un error edito y comento que me he equivocado en mi apreciación, pero mis razones son mis razones y respeto las de los demás para actuar de forma diferente.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

Muchas gracias por expresar sus pensamientos sobre este tema, cada uno ha sido claro al detallar la manera de actuar de algunos, y de otros, y nos parece que este hilo ya tuvo la suficiente información para tener una idea mas informada sobre este punto.

Además existen ya algunos comentarios que no tienen que ver con la pregunta/comentario inicial del hilo, motivo por el cual esto llegó a su fin.

Michas gracias por su participación sobre este tema.

Fsabroso
Moderador.


----------

